# notification that post has already been reported



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

This isnt as much a request as noting a cool feature and curious about it. On another forum I wont divulge, I went to report a spam posting. It then said that the moderator was already notified of the posting. I thought that was a pretty cool thing.

i think ubbthreads is the software?

So I was wondering why would this software do this? to prevent dup reportings of a posting is the only reason I could think of. Of course I dont truly know if it does/nt get report to the mod. Just assumed it didnt otherwise why notify me as the '2nd reporter.'


----------

